# organic vs. non-organic beans



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

We're trying to eat healthy foods, but also not spend too much money on groceries. I know that it's important to buy certain fruits/veggies organic, because a ton of pesticides are used on them (strawberries, for example, are high in pesticides.) Other things that are naturally more bug-resistant, and therefore do not require a lot of pesticides, I buy non-organic. (like avocados.)

My question is about beans-- organic vs. non. It just seems to me that organic beans taste better, and give me less gas.







My dh thinks that's all in my head. Non-organic beans are substantially cheaper, btw. So are lots of pesticides used on them, or not? Just wondering if beans are in the "important to buy organic" category.


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

I'm not sure how much pesticides are used on beans but I think some may be gentically engineered - at least I know non-organic soy is. I get organic beans in the bulk bins at my health food store and they are very cheap. I even found canned organic beans very inexpensive there (1.29 for a double size can (25 oz) (Westbrae) - trader joes also has good deals on canned organic beans.


----------



## PikkuMyy (Mar 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cathe*
I'm not sure how much pesticides are used on beans but I think some may be gentically engineered - at least I know non-organic soy is. I get organic beans in the bulk bins at my health food store and they are very cheap. I even found canned organic beans very inexpensive there (1.29 for a double size can (25 oz) (Westbrae) - trader joes also has good deals on canned organic beans.

ITA!


----------



## srain (Nov 26, 2001)

Are you using dried beans? We find they're so cheap the price difference doesn't matter much.


----------



## rainsmom (Dec 5, 2001)

IN the wintertime, I use dried beans. Cooking them all day helps keep the house warm. BUt in the summer months, I use alot of canned.

I second Trader Joes prices on canned organic beans! I find them almost the same price as reg beans! Great deal! ANd I had some last night and they do taste better....less gas!


----------

